# Lola



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe Lola has got to 8 weeks old and i haven't given her her own introduction on here!!
Everything has been so busy here with puppyness and i have been giving the other guys their farewells i completely neglected my puppy photo duties!!

So here goes............. da da daaaaaaaa.......... Lola arty2:

3 days old









with mummy at 2 1/2 weeks old









playing out with dad at 5 weeks old









6 weeks old









8 weeks old









:love-eyes::ilmc:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Lola :ciao: What a sweetheart, I can see why JoJo had her eye on her.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lola .... 

Yep I loved her .... but hey I am a happy girl for two reasons ... Lola is staying with her mums (Katie & Izzy) and I have Picnic.... 

Lola would of had a crazy name with me .. so maybe she is in the best place lol.... but I would have loved her .. no doubt about that .. she is a choccy beauty...

I have always wanted a choccy ... even before I got Oakley it was either a Black or a Choccy... but hubby said Black Boy.. think he was still geting over the breed name COCKAPOO....


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I really love the photo of her with mum. :love-eyes:

I look forward to watching her grow up on here. 

Welcome Lola (at last!!) Lol

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhhh ... Lola is lovely, love the pic of her with mum. I was wondering why your ID is "lola24" .... now it makes perfect sense. I must have missed a post somewhere.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I really love the photo of her with mum. :love-eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen xx


That is my all time fave pic, it was taken on my phone! Am going to get a canvas with it on as i thinks its lovely (and lets face it, the chance of me getting them both still enough to be in the same pic again is slim!)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Your Izzy is like my Phoebe Katie, just gorgeous. Oh that pic is beautiful  Lola is a very special little girl


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lola is lovely. 

I must have missed a thread so forgive for asking if you've already posted this. Is she your first litter, how many puppies, colour & ***. I could ask a thousand questions, but will keep it simple.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lola is lovely.
> 
> I must have missed a thread so forgive for asking if you've already posted this. Is she your first litter, how many puppies, colour & ***. I could ask a thousand questions, but will keep it simple.


Ask away!! This is my (and Izzi's) first litter, she had 4 altogether- 3 boys (Reuben,Ted and Harry) and 1 Lola!! Reuben and Lola are choc/white, Ted white and black and Harry black and white but very ticked like a spaniel.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

She looks so cute,very pretty face dx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I too LOVE the picture of mum and Lola......just beautiful x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

DONNA said:


> She looks so cute,very pretty face dx


I'm pleased you said that coz my darling husband thinks she is the ugly duckling of the litter  I think she's gorgeous!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No way ... 

She is a swan already  

That first pic of her ..melts my heart ..

Oh Katie .. don't get me started on chocolate again... I think someone should just give me a choccy girl as I so want one ....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! :love-eyes:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lola is a real cutie and her Mummy dog has a stunning face. Beautiful picture of them together. 

:welcome: Lola 

Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Aw Katie she's beautiful and I agree the picture with Izzy is fab... will look super as a canvas x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! so cute!!!!!!!!! the one with mom is a heart breaker! lovely! thanks for sharing Lola!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is choccy-licious, the picture of her with her mum is definately the one to keep.


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

About time Katie! The lovely Lola deserves a thread all to herself. Love the photos.

Love

Ann & Reuben x


----------

